# Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's our Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake playing around.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I still love the colours.

And I still can't believe it was given to you.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is some sick ass coloration! Im going to have to look into these now!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys!



> Mettle Posted Yesterday, 08:51 PM
> I still love the colours.
> 
> And I still can't believe it was given to you.


Yes I love his colours too







and I had to pay for him







You should go to SuperPet (Barrhaven) more often, you never know what kind of people or deals you can get!











> Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted Today, 12:45 AM
> Wow that is some sick ass coloration! Im going to have to look into these now!


He shed not too long ago so his colours are more vibrant.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That is a great looking snake


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool looking little guy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> > Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted Today, 12:45 AM
> > Wow that is some sick ass coloration! Im going to have to look into these now!
> 
> 
> He shed not too long ago so his colours are more vibrant.


Always love the coloration on my snake too after she sheds.


----------

